# Oxxford suits



## trent77 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello: I have heard a lot about the quality of Oxxford suits and was wondering if anyone is familiar with the average price for one of their RTW suits. Also any experience with the NYC Oxxford Store?

Thanks.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

I think you can expect to pay a minimum of about $4,000, with custom details and special cloths costing extra.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

$4000 for off the rack before upgrades? Any pics, these I've got to see, as I'll never be able to afford them. How much are you paying just for the label? Or is it stitched with 24K gold thread?


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

momsdoc said:


> $4000 for off the rack before upgrades? Any pics, these I've got to see, as I'll never be able to afford them. How much are you paying just for the label? Or is it stitched with 24K gold thread?


As people always told me many times (and rather feverishly, I might add) before it finally sunk in, just buy bespoke. You're close enough to Long Island and New York City that it makes immeasurably more sense to buy bespoke.

With bespoke, custom details don't cost extra. However, many fabrics (about 1/2 of them) do cost extra.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

That's very costly indeed for RTW. I've heard many good things about the brand but have no personal experience at all.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Audi S5 TC said:


> As people always told me many times (and rather feverishly, I might add) before it finally sunk in, just buy bespoke. You're close enough to Long Island and New York City that it makes immeasurably more sense to buy bespoke.
> 
> With bespoke, custom details don't cost extra. However, many fabrics (about 1/2 of them) do cost extra.


If one buys bespoke at $4,000, one is buying a suit that likely lacks the quality inherent in an Oxxford.

If an Oxxford OTR fits you well with routine tailoring, then the reason for going bespoke is to incorporate styling details that differ from the standard model. But the quality isn't going to be better than Oxxford. Their handwork is as good as it gets. I've never owned one, but I've sold one. (Exactly one.)


----------



## son of brummell (Sep 29, 2004)

I can recommend Oxxford and the Oxxford store. See Tashae at the store. He is its most experienced salesman. He has sold and fitted thousands upon thousands of suits, but RTW and MTM. Make an appointment. 

The RTW suit base price is $3,995. This sounds better than $4,000, doesn't it?

Of the factory made suits, Oxxford is the most handmade. Hands down and without question, it is the finest made American suit. 

Basically, its suits are hand cut and hand sewn one at a time. It has hand sewn collar and lapels, and you don't see this work. It is covered by the exterior cloth. But the handwork gives the suit its shape and longevity over use. That is why Oxxford costs so much in comparison to another quality brand, Hickey Freeman which is a machine made suit. However, Oxxford's price is a fair value against the so-called competition, such as Kiton and Brioni.

I have heard that Attolini has more handwork. They produce beautiful suits. But Attolini carries an average price tag of $6,000. Kiton and Brioni have less handwork than Oxxford. They also carry higher price tags in the $6,000 range. In any event, I have a skeptical eye toward the Italian factories in that they often use pick-stitch machines and other tricks which give the appearance of hand sewing. I view this as dishonest especially when they hawk their goods as "old world clothes made the old fashioned way". 

On the issue of whether you are better off with so-called bespoke or MTM from a local workshop, that is a judgment call. There are some local bespoke tailors who are more expensive than Oxxford. Some are less. There are a number of lower priced shops which do either MTM or a hybrid of MTM and bespoke. I have seen some bespoke and MTM's by both NYC and foreign shops. Some are beautiful, some look home made, some are poorly made, and some are downright weird. If you like consistency,a beautifully made suit, and suit that is correct and well portioned, then Oxxford is the place. 

On the issue of price, there is no question that Oxxford is expensive. But you get what you pay for.


----------



## quiller (Dec 25, 2010)

I would suggest you check ebay.There are currently 37 new with tag Oxxford suits averaging around $1000.Even if you have to pay for tailoring,it is a substantial savings.


----------



## WmC (Apr 6, 2012)

I recently was quoted a price of $4200 for a nice three-piece MTM Oxxford suit.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

MaxBuck said:


> If one buys bespoke at $4,000, one is buying a suit that likely lacks the quality inherent in an Oxxford.
> 
> If an Oxxford OTR fits you well with routine tailoring, then the reason for going bespoke is to incorporate styling details that differ from the standard model. But the quality isn't going to be better than Oxxford. Their handwork is as good as it gets. I've never owned one, but I've sold one. (Exactly one.)


You got that wrong, MaxBuck. All Continential European and Japanese and roughly 1/3 of English (Savile Row and Non Savile Row) bespoke tailors (in and anywhere outside of their homeland) beat Oxxford hands down in quality and quantity of handwork and usually for $4,000 or less (among them Ferdinando Caraceni Milano, Nino Corvato, Guild of Crafts and Steed).

I have seen the completely unaltered pictures and videos (some of them in English and some in languages other than English such as Italian and Japanese translated into English) and did my own research, so I know all of the above for a fact.

I also can't get over how many times iammatt and mafoofan (who are more knowledgeable about men's casual dress, dress and formal wear than all of the other members of all of the fashion and style message boards) fought with me about and feverishly told me this many times before I finally smartened up and realized all of the above.


----------



## trent77 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you for your informative response. Yes, now that I think about it, 3995 sounds much better than 4,000  And thank you for recommending Tashae for information.

I have been to the Kiton and zegna stores and although I am not an expert like the gentlemen here, their suits do not appear to be different to my eyes than the Oxxford suits. The Zegna store does have lower RTW/ OTR prices than the Oxxford suits but I have been told that Zegna does not compare to Kiton, Brioni or Oxxford in terms of quality.

Many thanks to all the other members advice.


----------



## trent77 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you for your input. ALthough 1,000 is quite indeed a substantial savings I am skeptical dealing with ebay as I have heard negative feedback dealing with unscrupulous people on the ebay internet. $1,000 is a great deal of money to trust someone over the internet that you do not know. As I am not an expert in men's clothing I would also hate to discover that the Oxxford suit I thought I got a great savings on turned out to be a bad imitation. I think going to an established store offers far more security and the ability to acquire a refund should anything be wrong with the suit.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Audi S5 TC said:


> ... I know all of the above for a fact.


Suggest you research the difference between fact and opinion. Nonetheless, I'm sure the OP appreciates your listing of alternative sources of a good suit.


----------



## budrichard (Apr 3, 2008)

Any store that carries Oxxford should have trunk shows where an order is discounted about 25% if placed during the show.
I purchase from Sak's Men's store, Chicago but have the actual fittings at the Oxxford factory by Rocco.
I consider the Oxxford's i purchase bespoke, custom or whatever you want to call it because my suits and sport coats are designed to my specifications such as no rear pants pockets, double side vents and to my measurements.
You can argue all you want about what constitutes bespoke but the simple plain fact of the matter, Oxxford is made in the USA by people I can actually talk with, fabrics that you can choose that are some of the finest in the world and superbly made.
If you blanch at the cost, that is understandable but if you are comparing minutiae about details, that is a waste of time and there are a lot of better things to do with your time. At least I do.
Much of what's sold in fashion is designer hype, made who knows where and by who knows with a fashionable name.
Oxxford is just Oxxford.-Dick


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

There is a difference between mtm and bespoke. Oxxford doesn't offer bespoke suits now, at least to regular customers. But nobody except Attolini makes a better non-bespoke suit.


----------



## trent77 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you , budrichard for reminding me of the trunk sales. Right now, I would also prefer a USA made suit as well.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

trent77 said:


> Thank you for your input. ALthough 1,000 is quite indeed a substantial savings I am skeptical dealing with ebay as I have heard negative feedback dealing with unscrupulous people on the ebay internet. $1,000 is a great deal of money to trust someone over the internet that you do not know. As I am not an expert in men's clothing I would also hate to discover that the Oxxford suit I thought I got a great savings on turned out to be a bad imitation. I think going to an established store offers far more security and the ability to acquire a refund should anything be wrong with the suit.


Although I cannot say it has never happened, I've never heard of a fake Oxxford. It is simply not that kind of brand.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

MaxBuck said:


> Suggest you research the difference between fact and opinion. Nonetheless, I'm sure the OP appreciates your listing of alternative sources of a good suit.


Quality of handwork (and overall quality) might be opinion, but quantity of handwork (and overall quantity) is most certainly fact. The bespoke tailors that I mentioned (by name and by country of origin) have more handwork than Oxxford. There is no opinion of nor debating all of that, nor is the fact that the bespoke tailors that I mentioned that have more handwork than Oxxford are a minority of bespoke tailors worldwide. I will admit to and give you that much.

I found out all of the above the hard way from iammatt and mafoofan (both of whom are wrong at the same rarity and they are completely right in this case). Don't find out the hard way like I did. You'll only seriously embarrass and make a fool out of yourself like I did.


----------



## trent77 (Aug 6, 2007)

I think that basically anything that is of a high value would be imitated and sold as genuine, especially over the internet. Unless I know the seller, I would be cautious about investing such a large amount of money over the internet. Thank you though for your recomendations. I have found them all very helpful


----------



## TsAr (Mar 21, 2013)

Audi S5 TC said:


> Quality of handwork (and overall quality) might be opinion, but quantity of handwork (and overall quantity) is most certainly fact. The bespoke tailors that I mentioned (by name and by country of origin) have more handwork than Oxxford. There is no opinion of nor debating all of that, nor is the fact that the bespoke tailors that I mentioned that have more handwork than Oxxford are a minority of bespoke tailors worldwide. I will admit to and give you that much.
> 
> I found out all of the above the hard way from iammatt and mafoofan (both of whom are wrong at the same rarity and they are completely right in this case). Don't find out the hard way like I did. You'll only seriously embarrass and make a fool out of yourself like I did.


I would agree with Audi here....WHen it comes to hand word and detail nothing beats Saville row....paying $4k for a MTM does notmake sense.....its better for you to go bespoke....Nothing beats bespoke....Quality and longetivity...


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

TsAr said:


> I would agree with Audi here....WHen it comes to hand word and detail nothing beats Saville row....paying $4k for a MTM does notmake sense.....its better for you to go bespoke....Nothing beats bespoke....Quality and longetivity...


Thank you for your support, TsAr.  When it comes to hand work and detail, the Continental Europeans and Japanese are also the best (the key word here being also, because I agree with you about Savile Row).


----------



## jbrickma (Oct 16, 2007)

I find that the right eBay strategy for items like Oxxford is to deal only with sellers who will allow you to return within a reasonable period. (BTW, I've dealt with some whose posted policies say no returns but who will agree to a return window when asked in an email.) (eBay will support you.) If the item seems close to what I want, I am willing to take the risk of shipping costs (a few bucks, when dealing with a suit) in exchange for the possibility of something like an Oxxford suit for, say, $350 or $400. For me, it's worked.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

jbrickma said:


> I find that the right eBay strategy for items like Oxxford is to deal only with sellers who will allow you to return within a reasonable period. (BTW, I've dealt with some whose posted policies say no returns but who will agree to a return window when asked in an email.) (eBay will support you.) If the item seems close to what I want, I am willing to take the risk of shipping costs (a few bucks, when dealing with a suit) in exchange for the possibility of something like an Oxxford suit for, say, $350 or $400. For me, it's worked.


Yes. And buying from a reputable seller also helps.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Audi S5 TC said:


> You'll only seriously embarrass and make a fool out of yourself like I did.


Trust me, I've been seriously embarrassed a number of times in my life. Not once has the cause related to clothing construction, nor will it in future.

If I ever fall into the money vat and decide to purchase a true bespoke suit, I'll return to this thread and refer to the tailors you cited above. Arigato.


----------



## son of brummell (Sep 29, 2004)

trent77 said:


> * * * I have been to the Kiton and zegna stores and although I am not an expert like the gentlemen here, their suits do not appear to be different to my eyes than the Oxxford suits. The Zegna store does have lower RTW/ OTR prices than the Oxxford suits but I have been told that Zegna does not compare to Kiton, Brioni or Oxxford in terms of quality. * * *


I am far from an expert in Zegna, but I believe that it makes different lines of suits, i.e., different levels of quality. It makes the Tom Ford suits, and this level of make would be different from Zegna's lower priced RTW suits.

Also, Oxxford makes two suit lines. The "Highest Quality" line is the Oxxford suit with all the handwork. The "1220" line was introduced a few years ago as a "bridge line". The lapels and collar are not hand padded, and there are other shortcuts, such as a machine made pants. However, it has real pick stitching and hand sewn buttonholes. It is priced at around $2,995. I do not think that many venues carry it although you can probably order it MTM. I know of one store that carries it RTW under the store's private label.

The Oxxford "Highest Quality" is the real deal and a world class and old world suit. The "1220" is a bit more ordinary and generic. For the price differential, go the "Highest Quality."

Good luck.


----------



## trent77 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you for the information regarding Oxxford "Highest Quality" and their recent "1220" line.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

I am not as knowledgeable about the details of the construction as the other posters here. However I am fortunately enough to own eight Oxxford suits that I obtained second hand in excellent condition, and have had tailored to fit me well. In the three or so months I've been wearing them I have gotten more compliments on how good I look than I did in 48 years before wearing them. I could never afford one new one, let alone eight, but I'm spoiled now. Also, the pants (made without waistband, scroll halfway down) are the most comfortable pants I've ever worn.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Eight? I'd say that's pretty darned fortunate indeed. :aportnoy:


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

I concur; but RogerP, your collection isn't too shabby either. :biggrin:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

frosejr said:


> I am not as knowledgeable about the details of the construction as the other posters here. However I am fortunately enough to own eight Oxxford suits that I obtained second hand in excellent condition, and have had tailored to fit me well. In the three or so months I've been wearing them I have gotten more compliments on how good I look than I did in 48 years before wearing them. I could never afford one new one, let alone eight, but I'm spoiled now. Also, the pants (made without waistband, scroll halfway down) are the most comfortable pants I've ever worn.


I was fortunate, about ten years ago, to acquire two Oxford suits form the original Filene's basement in Boston (retail ~$2500, Filene's price ~$700) and they were / are nicer than any suit I owned or have owned since, other than my one Ralph Lauren Purple Label suit.

As with frosejr, I received more compliments on those Oxford suits (and my RLPL) than all my other suits combined. Somehow, even people who aren't clothes focused, noticed something special about those Oxford suits. And I usually wear Ralph Lauren Blue Label, but the Oxfords were clearly a step up based on comments. And to my sense, the suits had nicer details, finer sticking and better drape and "feel." They even looked better than the Blue Label just on the hanger, but once you wore them, they really popped.

Others on this board know ten times more about construction, etc., than I do, but as an amateur, I knew they were something special.


----------



## Muscaro (May 21, 2011)

Fading Fast said:


> I was fortunate, about ten years ago, to acquire two Oxford suits form the original Filene's basement in Boston (retail ~$2500, Filene's price ~$700) and they were / are nicer than any suit I owned or have owned since, other than my one Ralph Lauren Purple Label suit.
> 
> As with frosejr, I received more compliments on those Oxford suits (and my RLPL) than all my other suits combined. Somehow, even people who aren't clothes focused, noticed something special about those Oxford suits. And I usually wear Ralph Lauren Blue Label, but the Oxfords were clearly a step up based on comments. And to my sense, the suits had nicer details, finer sticking and better drape and "feel." They even looked better than the Blue Label just on the hanger, but once you wore them, they really popped.
> 
> Others on this board know ten times more about construction, etc., than I do, but as an amateur, I knew they were something special.


FWIW, I've owned Oxxford, Brioni, and BB Golden Fleece. All are excellent. The BB were made by Martin Greenfield and I was measured by the Man himself. The suit wears like iron, but it is a little boxy. Great work suit. The Oxxfords are my go to suits. Beautiful. You feel like a CEO wearing them. I prefer the Gibbons and N2 models. The Brioni fabrics are the best. Both my tailors described it as luxurious with a gorgeous finish. However, one described it as a marketing gimmicky company, outright laughing at the fake basting stitches. Still a beautiful garment. The best? One I haven't mentioned - a suit by Tom Mahon from English Cut. Fits like a second skin. I'd buy ten if I could.


----------



## trent77 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you for all your information. I do like the look and feel of the Oxxford and would like to treat myself to one of their suits.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Question: handwork = really no machine? It is not clear to me that that would be inherently better. Interesting, unique, but not necessarily better.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

frosejr said:


> However I am fortunately enough to own eight Oxxford suits that I obtained second hand in excellent condition


Wasn't there originally like 18 in that lot? Did you get rid of the rest of the Rockefeller windfall?


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

LordSmoke said:


> Question: handwork = really no machine? It is not clear to me that that would be inherently better. Interesting, unique, but not necessarily better.


I think about this all the time when I hear "handmade." For many things, I'd prefer them to be machine made today as a well built and programed machine will be more consistent and error free than a human. Where I want a human involved is where touch, feel and experience can make adjustments on the fly or where each item requires a unique approach and judgement.

I've had to go back to even the best of tailors to have their "handmade" mistakes fixed. I am not denigrating handmade work - some are true artists, some incredible craftsmen - but am saying that there are situations where human feel and experience are key and others where a well-designed machine can reduce errors and be more consistent than a human. The best manufacturers know when each is called for.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

My own experience with "handmade" clothing comes from my own departed mother. A more inept seamstress could scarcely be imagined, as I heard every day at school from guffawing classmates. It was an absolute treat when I was able to wear clothing that had actually been purchased at a store.

Like FadingFast suggests, I prefer the accuracy of properly made machine work.


----------



## Muscaro (May 21, 2011)

MaxBuck said:


> Like FadingFast suggests, I prefer the accuracy of properly made machine work.


I am by no means an expert, but a tailor I know showed me the difference ... It is in the roll of 3/2 jacket. A hand stitched garment has a very clear "roll" of the lapel into the second button. The machine made did not. It was essentially flat. Both are excellent and well constructed garments. Clearly a finishing touch demonstrating a level of expertise.

M


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Muscaro said:


> I am by no means an expert, but a tailor I know showed me the difference ... It is in the roll of 3/2 jacket. A hand stitched garment has a very clear "roll" of the lapel into the second button. The machine made did not. It was essentially flat. Both are excellent and well constructed garments. Clearly a finishing touch demonstrating a level of expertise.
> 
> M


Great example of my point. I want handmade work where human touch, feel, experience can make something better - such as the nuance of a lapel roll. Conversely, there are some repetitive, not-high-skilled work in making things where a well-designed-and-programmed machine can do the work more consistently accurate. There is a place for both in manufacturing.


----------



## movie.buff216 (Jan 4, 2014)

Muscaro said:


> I am by no means an expert, but a tailor I know showed me the difference ... It is in the roll of 3/2 jacket. A hand stitched garment has a very clear "roll" of the lapel into the second button. The machine made did not. It was essentially flat. Both are excellent and well constructed garments. Clearly a finishing touch demonstrating a level of expertise.
> 
> M


You are correct the roll of the lapel is a great example of hand stiching as well as the "kissing buttons" on the sleeve of the jacket. I own 2 Oxxford suits both have been in my closet for years and nothing I have owned or tried on compares to them.


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

One other brand that the OP may consider if trying different high-end suits sold in few locations is Belvest. I only bring it up because a few months ago when choosing a wedding suit it came down to these two makers. Price difference was less than $500 for MTM on either. What sealed it for me were two things: I found a Belvest fabric I liked better and the OTR suit which I tried for fitting purposes required far fewer departures from the original pattern than did Oxxford (though the jacket and trousers were measured from suits of different sizes). 

One thing I can say though, about either, is that if you are going to a retailer during their trunk show, and a factory rep shows up, they are excellent! In my case, I went to a small men's store where all of the salesmen are pretty adept at knowing how to fit suits, but in some dept. stores, where that's less of a certainty, you'd be wise to be fitted by one of these folks.


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

How fitted are these suits? Is it classic (Brooks Brothers Madison) or closer to the suprresed cuts of RPBL/Tom Ford/ etc.? I found a new Oxxford Highest Quality in 42R, Solid Navy blue for $995, online but can return it if it doesn't fit. Seems like a fantastic deal, thoughts?


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

jm22 said:


> How fitted are these suits? Is it classic (Brooks Brothers Madison) or closer to the suprresed cuts of RPBL/Tom Ford/ etc.? I found a new Oxxford Highest Quality in 42R, Solid Navy blue for $995, online but can return it if it doesn't fit. Seems like a fantastic deal, thoughts?


I'd be flabbergasted if the Oxxford were not very conservatively cut. Sounds like an almost unbelievable deal.


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

MaxBuck said:


> I'd be flabbergasted if the Oxxford were not very conservatively cut. Sounds like an almost unbelievable deal.


Which means it'll cost me quite a bit to tailor I assume. Oh well, it was worth a shot


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

Fading Fast said:


> I was fortunate, about ten years ago, to acquire two Oxford suits form the original Filene's basement in Boston (retail ~$2500, Filene's price ~$700) and they were / are nicer than any suit I owned or have owned since, other than my one Ralph Lauren Purple Label suit.
> 
> As with frosejr, I received more compliments on those Oxford suits (and my RLPL) than all my other suits combined. Somehow, even people who aren't clothes focused, noticed something special about those Oxford suits. And I usually wear Ralph Lauren Blue Label, but the Oxfords were clearly a step up based on comments. And to my sense, the suits had nicer details, finer sticking and better drape and "feel." They even looked better than the Blue Label just on the hanger, but once you wore them, they really popped.
> 
> Others on this board know ten times more about construction, etc., than I do, but as an amateur, I knew they were something special.


Ah the glory days. When Filene's Basement at Downtown Crossing in Boston really was something. (Is the chain even around any more?) I snagged so much incredible stuff, from the very best stores. I have about a dozen Oxxford suits and sports coats, all from there. I remember one day throwing elbows with Sumner Redstone, the billionaire head of Viacom.


----------



## forbritisheyesonly (Feb 21, 2012)

trent77 said:


> I think that basically anything that is of a high value would be imitated and sold as genuine, especially over the internet. Unless I know the seller, I would be cautious about investing such a large amount of money over the internet. Thank you though for your recomendations. I have found them all very helpful


You are mistaken. Only certain brands have manufactured fakes(Armani, Gucci, etc.). $1000 may be high, but you have Paypal, eBay, & hopefully a return policy to back you up. Your fears & concerns sound like the ones my father had when he first started buying online. They're gone now. There's no need to be this cautious/paranoid.

I've bought many things on eBay as many gents here have as well. We have all had good experiences(not 100% but 98%+).


----------



## dbhdbhdbh (Aug 10, 2012)

I came across this old thread looking for information about Oxxford suits. I would never pay anything approaching their price new, but for used some do hit my miserly price range.

On the subject of handwork in Oxxford, I have no expertise. I would not be able to tell if I had inspected one, which I have not. However, these are posts by a tailor whose hobby is taking apart clothes and seeing how they were put together. It sounds to me, as far from an expert as one can get, that that is a lot of hand work in Oxxford.

https://tuttofattoamano.blogspot.com/2009/05/look-under-hood-oxxford-clothes.html

https://www.styleforum.net/t/116955/oxxford-a-look-inside

Maybe some with more expertise than myself, which is just about everyone on AAAC, can comment on what this leaves as machine made, and why it matters.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Audi S5 TC said:


> As people always told me many times (and rather feverishly, I might add) before it finally sunk in, just buy bespoke. You're close enough to Long Island and New York City that it makes immeasurably more sense to buy bespoke.
> 
> With bespoke, custom details don't cost extra. However, many fabrics (about 1/2 of them) do cost extra.


If in fact the $4K price is in the ballpark, well, I believe anyone who purchases one is ignorant to the possibilities that await with MTM or full bespoke.

My last suit, (two years ago) with Hemranjani was fully canvassed with a sublime Holland and Sherry cloth, all the options including surgeons cuffs, horn buttons, lot's of handwork on the lapels and an extra pair of trousers for just over $2K.

No Oxxford for me,...


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

127.72 MHz said:


> If in fact the $4K price is in the ballpark, well, I believe anyone who purchases one is ignorant to the possibilities that await with MTM or full bespoke.
> 
> My last suit, (two years ago) with Hemranjani was fully canvassed with a sublime Holland and Sherry cloth, all the options including surgeons cuffs, horn buttons, lot's of handwork on the lapels and an extra pair of trousers for just over $2K.
> 
> No Oxxford for me,...


No Oxxford for me, either. Honestly, I don't know WTF I ever saw in that brand or any other brand that is bespoke priced.


----------



## grankin (Mar 12, 2012)

Back in 1979, my then-brand-new wife made a pocketful of money from a consulting gig, and bought me a navy blue Oxxford overcoat @ Marshall Fields (Chicago, of course). I managed to rip a sleeve on a chainlink fence, sent it to Oxxford for repair, and what came back looked _exactly_ like it was fresh off the rack. So maybe 10 years later I bought a camelhair overcoat @ Capper & Capper in Chicago. Still have & wear them both, but they led me to look at Oxxford for a blazer, when Brooks stopped making Golden Fleece blazers.

I went to Neiman Marcus (still Chicago) this time, for a 'made to measure' blazer, and hated it. They sent me to Oxxford's factory, and they measured me then shipped me what was clearly something a tad better than OTR. So much so, that I went back another time and bought a tweed jacket and a 3-piece suit, all fitted by Rocco Himself. (Which led to an audible gasp from the snobby chair of the commission my wife worked for, an ardent G.W.Bush supporter, when she overheard us discussing how Rocco worked.)

Their stuff is so beautifully-made and so robustly-constructed that I have even grabbed a couple of used jackets on ebay. Unfortunately, as a retiree, I don't hardly get to wear this stuff any longer (well, the suit when daughter graduated from college & law school, then for her swearing-in).

So with going on 40 years of wearing nothing but Oxxford, I'll recommend them to anyone who asks. Not cheap, but nothing that well-made is.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

grankin said:


> Back in 1979, my then-brand-new wife made a pocketful of money from a consulting gig, and bought me a navy blue Oxxford overcoat @ Marshall Fields (Chicago, of course). I managed to rip a sleeve on a chainlink fence, sent it to Oxxford for repair, and what came back looked _exactly_ like it was fresh off the rack. So maybe 10 years later I bought a camelhair overcoat @ Capper & Capper in Chicago. Still have & wear them both, but they led me to look at Oxxford for a blazer, when Brooks stopped making Golden Fleece blazers.
> 
> I went to Neiman Marcus (still Chicago) this time, for a 'made to measure' blazer, and hated it. They sent me to Oxxford's factory, and they measured me then shipped me what was clearly something a tad better than OTR. So much so, that I went back another time and bought a tweed jacket and a 3-piece suit, all fitted by Rocco Himself. (Which led to an audible gasp from the snobby chair of the commission my wife worked for, an ardent G.W.Bush supporter, when she overheard us discussing how Rocco worked.)
> 
> ...


Nice bump of an older thread. I only own one Oxxford suit - a MTM with a super nice fabric. No regrets - it is a bit of drape cut and the pants are very full by contemporary standards. But I like the look - a bit different from most of my other suits and enjoyable to wear as a change of pace. It usually gets some compliments - my accountants tend to like it.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

The price of an off the rack Oxxford suit is out of control. With the MTM multiplier, forget it. 

Paul Stuart is doing off the rack and made to measure Oxxford and for the price of an off the rack model, I can almost get two Phineas Cole made to measure suits.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

SG_67 said:


> The price of an off the rack Oxxford suit is out of control. With the MTM multiplier, forget it.
> 
> Paul Stuart is doing off the rack and made to measure Oxxford and for the price of an off the rack model, I can almost get two Phineas Cole made to measure suits.


You could also buy two bespoke suits for the price of one Oxford made to measure at some tailors. And the quality of many of these tailors is actually better than Oxxford.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I have found a ton of Oxxford in thrift stores, and exactly two have been in good enough condition and close enough in size that I bought them.

This one is a tad bit to snug in the chest, but I think it's a jewel to hold on to it. It was made for a store here in Corpus that we opened in the late 1800s and closed in the late 1950s. I've called oxxford and asked if they could help date it, but there's not enough
Information to pinpoint anything, but the store did close on the late 50s. $20 bucks at a thrift shop and less than $100 on alterations, and I got a couple of wears out of it. Keeping it for a goal suit..


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Dmontez said:


> ...I've called oxxford and asked if they could help date it, but there's not enough....


Love the passion - great that you tried.

And wonderful suit.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Dmontez said:


> View attachment 20695
> View attachment 20696
> View attachment 20697
> View attachment 20698
> ...


I found a really neat gallery of pictures of the same store in the 1930s including the mens department and wall of suits.

https://norman.hrc.utexas.edu/itinerant/results.cfm?subject=961#navtop


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

For what it's worth, in recent years, the Oxxford label has dropped significantly in resale value on eBay. I am not sure what caused this change. Even the great Spoo is commonly selling beautiful Oxxford suits for <$100. I commonly see them at thrift stores, but I tend to leave them on the racks.


----------



## Adelstensfostre (Sep 4, 2016)

Dmontez said:


> This one is a tad bit to snug in the chest


Nice suit, but...

...please, please, please refrain from using "a tad bit" ever again. "A tad" is the same as "a bit", so what you've written is that your suit is "a bit bit snug", which is quite nonsensical.

My apologies to the thread for the OT moan; it just so happens that this particular misuse of the English language really makes my head hurt and eyes or ears ache.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Adelstensfostre said:


> Nice suit, but...
> 
> ...please, please, please refrain from using "a tad bit" ever again. "A tad" is the same as "a bit", so what you've written is that your suit is "a bit bit snug", which is quite nonsensical.
> 
> My apologies to the thread for the OT moan; it just so happens that this particular misuse of the English language really makes my head hurt and eyes or ears ache.


Looks like someone woke up on the pedantic side of the bed.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Adelstensfostre said:


> Nice suit, but...
> 
> ...please, please, please refrain from using "a tad bit" ever again. "A tad" is the same as "a bit", so what you've written is that your suit is "a bit bit snug", which is quite nonsensical.
> 
> My apologies to the thread for the OT moan; it just so happens that this particular misuse of the English language really makes my head hurt and eyes or ears ache.


Irregardless of the your correctitude, I could care less.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

I am fortunate to also thrift quite a bit of Oxxford. I must admit to rarely leaving it behind at thrift prices even though I know there's not much profit in it. Then again, I don't thrift mainly for profit and I like the idea of getting others like me the opportunity to buy high quality stuff if they don't live in a good Thrifting area like I do. SPOO has sold quite a bit of Oxxford for me.
I love their pants and also their cashmere sport coats. No question their stuff is very high quality. I have read ad nauseam comparisons whether they compare to brioni or kiton or other. Fun fodder for sites like these but suffice it to say that wearing any of these brands puts you in the top few percentile points in quality menswear.
I will say that their older suits are built like tanks with typical super 100 or so level fabrics that can last for a long time.
But, the cuts are a little boxy and conservative which turns the more fashion conscious off.
Recently, I have started seeing some of their recent, highest quality sport coats in the local consignments and these are clearly a different animal. Soft shoulder, bolder patterns and beautiful soft blended fabrics. These are clearly meant to bring their label more current and compete with the Italian brands for men who don't hesitate to drop three or four thousand on a sportcoat. Unfortunately, even consignment prices are much too high to pay but adding one to my wardrobe is in my 5 year plan. I will try And post some of stuff here soon.


----------



## Adelstensfostre (Sep 4, 2016)

Mike Petrik said:


> Irregardless of the your correctitude, I could care less.


So you do care then, that's nice to hear. Otherwise you would have written "I couldn't care less".

Oh what sweet irony.


----------



## Adelstensfostre (Sep 4, 2016)

drlivingston said:


> Looks like someone woke up on the pedantic side of the bed.


That's the side I always use. Trying to get out on the opposite side would have me knocking on the wall.

Generally I keep my impulses well in check, but now and then when I see my favourite language mangled they simply must be vented.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Adelstensfostre said:


> That's the side I always use. Trying to get out on the opposite side would have me knocking on the wall.
> 
> Generally I keep my impulses well in check, but now and then when I see my favourite language mangled they simply must be vented.


For what it's worth, I live in Alabama. If you utilize proper grammar and diction in this state, people will inherently distrust you.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Adelstensfostre said:


> So you do care then, that's nice to hear. Otherwise you would have written "I couldn't care less".
> 
> Oh what sweet irony.


No, I would of wrote something with less words for affect.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

drlivingston said:


> For what it's worth, I live in Alabama. If you utilize proper grammar and diction in this state, people will inherently distrust you.


There being stupid then, which is why they should loose in football to.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

:icon_scratch: :wtf:


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> :icon_scratch: :wtf:


Geesh. Think grammar, Eagle.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Mike Petrik said:


> There being stupid then, which is why they should loose in football to.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: Well played, sir.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

drlivingston said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: Well played, sir.


Thank you, sir. Am still somewhat astonished that Adle (#61) was too addled to understand my initial post (#59). "Irregardless" -- really? "Sweet irony" is damn right! One would at least suppose that embedding four (!) grammatical errors in my rather economical follow-up response (#64) would have turned on the metaphorical light bulb, but perhaps not. Aside from you I wonder whether anyone on this thread is even capable of identifying those four errors.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Mike Petrik said:


> Aside from you I wonder whether anyone on this thread is even capable of identifying those four errors.


If that be the case, it is to they're detriment. You're comical irony was not lost on me.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Dmontez said:


> You're kidding right?


Yes... However, to avoid any controversy, I redacted my statement. 
edit: And on this conversation, its "Your kidding write?"


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> Yes... However, to avoid any controversy, I redacted my statement.
> edit: And on this conversation, its "Your kidding write?"


This genuinely made me laugh, not just an "lol" or an emoji, I red this and laughed to me at my desk.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

drlivingston said:


> Yes... However, to avoid any controversy, I redacted my statement.
> edit: And on this conversation, its "Your kidding write?"


 Well done.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Mike Petrik said:


> They're being stupid then, which is why they should loose in football to.


Fixed...


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Orsini said:


> Fixed...


Not quite. Two more to go my friend.
In any case, please see comments 68 and 69.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Has anyone noticed the irony of pointing out grammatical errors in a thread with the word “Oxxford” in it. A word that mg spell check continuously auto corrects to remove the superfluous “X”.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

SG_67 said:


> Has anyone noticed the irony of pointing out grammatical errors in a thread with the word "Oxxford" in it. A word that mg spell check continuously auto corrects to remove the superfluous "X".


That's the name of the company: https://www.oxxfordclothes.com/


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Orsini said:


> That's the name of the company: https://www.oxxfordclothes.com/


Yes, I know that.

I'm merely pointing out the irony of spell check continuously auto correcting it.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> Yes, I know that.
> 
> I'm merely pointing out the irony of spell check continuously auto correcting it.


That is why I rarely post anything from a mobile device. Spell check has caused me many awkward moments.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

SG_67 said:


> Yes, I know that.
> 
> I'm merely pointing out the irony of spell check continuously auto correcting it.


Oh. OK.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Snagged an Oxxford suit at Last Call a few years ago for $400. One of the best investments I ever made. The suit feels like a second skin, the details, drape and fabric are superb. Can't afford the OTR price today unless I win the lottery. Settled for Martin Greenfield Golden Fleece suits which are good but they're not Oxxfords.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah I wonder how they do that? Great fabrics + a thinner canvas?


----------



## andrewdc (Oct 7, 2016)

For what it's worth, my father-in-law retired and handed off two Oxxford suits recently - we wear the same jacket size. 

One is a 3 button off-the-rack with a half lining, the other a two-button he had custom-made.
He had dozens of suits and 100 or more sport jackets in his closet at any given time - I think buying and wearing them was almost a hobby for him, and he primarily wore jackets and trousers. Consequently, the suits were only worn occasionally and are in remarkably good shape. 

They needed some tailoring and a few small reweaves, a cluster of little moth holes on one jacket. They are clearly in a different class than the Brooks Brothers and Jos. A. Bank suits I have primarily purchased over the years. I would have to swallow hard to buy a new suit this expensive, but I understand why men like them so much.


----------



## grankin (Mar 12, 2012)

Two years ago I reported here that my wife bought me an Oxxford overcoat, then reported on my subsequent buying a blazer, tweed jacket, another overcoat, and a 3-piece suit, all as long ago as 18 years (and they all fit as new), all fitted by Rocco himself in Chicago. When I was still working, I went to ebay and bought several more Oxxford jackets and trousers. Upon retirement, all the 2d-hand clothes went to a place that specialized in clothes for homeless guys needing something to dress for a job interview. These garments were acquired long enough ago (15 to 40 years!) that I am confident that there isn't a machine-made stitch in any of them. 

As to what they're doing today? Earlier in this thread it is made clear that Oxxford now has a "cheaper" line. Talking to the men's sales manager @ Nieman Marcus recently, I was told that they no longer carry Oxxford ... because they are seen as too 'stodgy' by the younger guys who want all Italian.

But then I spotted a 40R cashmere jacket, which Oxxford tags with Rocco's name, and had to have it. So I was beautifully dressed for daughter's swearing-in to the Minnesota Bar, and for her wedding. Now, how to unload a bazillion excellent ties I no longer have occasion to wear ...


----------



## clothingconnoisseur (Oct 9, 2005)

trent77 said:


> Hello: I have heard a lot about the quality of Oxxford suits and was wondering if anyone is familiar with the average price for one of their RTW suits. Also any experience with the NYC Oxxford Store?
> 
> Thanks.


I picked up an Oxxford suit at Marshall's in Boston for $300 about 20 years ago, it was a great suit! Even then, that was a considerable savings to the at the time full retail price of about $3,000 and I think that the people putting out the merchandise probably had no idea of the true value and just randomly stuck a $299 price tag on it.. If you are close to NYC, try Century 21 where I sometimes see them in the $1,000 range.


----------



## son of brummell (Sep 29, 2004)

A couple of replies to the 2020 comments.

I have not been in regular contact with the good people at Oxxford lately, but I believe that they are suffering along with all classic and luxury clothiers through this topsy turvy world of Covid-19 and the new casual workplace, i.e., the home and a computer monitor. I believe that they have the corporate ownership and support to weather the storm. I have faith that they will survive.

Aside from this, I believe that Oxxford abandoned the 1220 line which carried a lower price and a little less hand tailoring. Basically, now there is only one line, "Highest Quality" line. 

Oxxford has made private label suits at both the 1220 and Highest Quality levels. A well known New York City mens store carried the 1220 in MTM under the store's name. I think that at one point Oxxford made some suits for Thom Browne! Oxxford used to make private label suits for its corporate afffiliate, Tom James, but now Tom James carries the Oxxford suit with the Oxxford label.

Oxxford used to be a standard at various, classic mens clothiers and department stores. But there are far fewer of them. It used to be carried in NYC at Barneys, Bergdorf, Saks, and a couple of other specialty stores which no longer exist, such as Herzfeld's. I think that at this time the Oxxford Store and Tom James are its sole retailers in this once great city. 

I believe that Neiman's was one of Oxxford's biggest accounts, but that relationship ended by and large years ago. Oxxford lost the major department stores for a couple of reasons. One reason is that Oxxford would not engage in the "buy-backs" demanded by the major stores. In other words, Oxxford would not buy-back or give credit for unsold goods. Another reason is that Oxxford's marketing has been poor. The luxury Italian makers have grabbed all the attention.

I would say that the Oxxford workmanship is the best that I have seen. The clothes have withstood the test of time. I have pieces which are 20 years old.

Good luck.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Those buy backs are crazy. It's amazing that the makers every agreed to something like that. I guess it only took one and then the slippery slope began.


----------

